# Compilation Video



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

The past 2.5 years of fishing has been great. I'll be taking a break with the coming of my new baby, so I figured I would make the best of the footage that I had. I actually had a lot more footage that I had to edit out. I might even have enough for another video. But for now, I hope you like it....





<p><a href="http://vimeo.com/16506388">Kayak Fishing 2008-2010 Compilation</a> from <a href="http://vimeo.com/user5139752">Rob Choi</a> on <a href="http://vimeo.com">Vimeo</a>.</p>

http://robchoi-fishing.blogspot.com/2010/11/compilation-video.html


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Excellent! 

After seeing the video, I can't work any more. I started daydreaming again. I have been hitting the Enter key repeatedly like Homer Simpson.


----------



## Ian (Nov 28, 2007)

ur a badass fisherman brudda,congrats on the newborn,loved the film.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

quality stuff with a nice variety. thanks for taking the time to capture all that and piece it together.

how many takes to get the lure to land in front of the camera?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys! I think that was the third or forth cast.


----------



## Ole Lucky (Oct 17, 2004)

Can I be your friend? That was cool!


----------



## BIG FINN (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW Rob that is killer video ! Hope alls well with the new addition, the fish will be waiting.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

awesome vid Rob think we met in passing at Rudy on day look forward to fish with ya after the baby comes.
jerry


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I remember Jerry.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Wow if you ever get bored with your real Job you definitely have something to fall back on. That had a great professional look will still having a fun and personal feel to it. Add in some tips and tricks and what not and you are doing better than most of the fishing shows out there right now.


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks! I'll be adding a "how-to and tips" section to my blog later. I'll post up when I get it up.


----------



## Slapwater (Oct 23, 2010)

Awesome video Rob!!! I'm just getting into yakken and your video just pushed me over the edge. Thanks!!!! Can't wait to fish with you one day in the future. Congrates on the new baby boy. Won't be long before were all fishing with him too I'm sure.


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

AWESOME!!! That's one great video! Congrats on the baby, also!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome video and congrats on the pending arrival.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

That is one of the best Kayak Fishing Compilation videos i have ever seen. Thanks for sharing that with us. opcorn:


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Great Stuff Rob*

Ya missed your calling.. JAM


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Glad you enjoyed it.

JAM, you're probably right.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Never too Late*

I packed it all in 9 years ago... JAM


----------



## YakAttack (Aug 8, 2006)

Very well done Rob!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Luther.


----------



## b8nw8 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nicely done.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

61 and counting ............... I think I need rehab .............


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

*Great video -*

For the uninitiated, what brand / model boat is that ?

Also...that water looks bathwater smooth compared to what I've seen up at the Chesapeake Bay bridge. Is that down at CBBT ?


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Outstanding job Rob! Congrats on the new baby! :fishing:


----------



## armydoc63 (Jun 26, 2007)

*wow....*

Nice video Rob....i just got my first yak.....cant wait to get on it and do some real fishing...


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. Excaliber, I'm not sure which part you're talking about as far as the smoother water. The video wash shot from all over... James river, HRBT, CBBT, Lynnhaven, NC... anyway, you just gotta pick the right days for the CBBT. I've seen it perfectly flat out there. But that usually doesn't last long. Also, I paddle a Heritage Redfish 12. Like all kayaks, it's got its pros and cons. But it works for me.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

Rob, just curious, have You had any cracks in the seat area of your Redfish?
I just had mine replaced, n\c warranty by HTO. I like my trident....but I love that redfish 12


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Nope. But, I haven't checked in a while.


----------

